# Economy class



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## rrdude (Sep 13, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


>


You FOUND my rail bike! I built something so similar to that in the 80's it was scary. (had my own shortline to ride on, so no problem with traffic, unfortunately)

And the end of the heavyweight, I lost one of those two.

Last seen in Ann Arbor, Michigan, at the site of the current Art Train siding....... Funny part is, my brother and his partner had bought the car about two decades earlier, as an "investment".......... hahhaha

They lost interest in it, and the owner of the siding (Lansky's Junkyard?) took over ownership. Then I ended up buying it for like a $1.00 or something about twenty years ago, on condition we move it. (to make way for the Art Train siding) We tried getting it up the hill from the old Michigan Central route along the Huron River, to the interchange with the Ann Arbor Railroad, but that old beast wouldn't make it up the hill.......'course we were using a front end loader or something like that.........


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 13, 2009)

Notice the chain locking the contraption to the rail.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 13, 2009)

Is that Amtrak's latest cost savings measure for locomotives? :huh: They even provided for a relief when the engineer gets tired! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Is that Amtrak's latest cost savings measure for locomotives? :huh: They even provided for a relief when the engineer gets tired! :lol:


Its the fall/winter replacement equipment for the Texas Eagles and the City of New Orleans! The chain is so it wont get stolen while parked overnight in San Antonio and n ew Orleans! :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's

 This one is convertible from street to rail. Nice work.
Search youtube for more if you like.


----------

